

Remind HN: It's that time of year again, YC submission season - c1sc0
http://fr.anc.is/2012/03/20/its-that-time-of-year-again/

======
dommmel
submit early, submit often [self-referential edit to please the OP]

~~~
c1sc0
Does anyone know if the soft keeps track of resubmissions? I really treated
the form as a scratchpad this time around, not sure if that's good or bad
though.

